# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  TRT and crazy anxiety....

## mcfrankie

Has anyone experienced heightened levels of anxiety while on TRT protocol? In my case it didn't show up for several weeks I was taking 200 IU's a week then cut dose in half to no avail..has this happened to anyone and if so what did you take to ease the affects of anxiety....any and all feed back is greatly appreciated....

----------


## laser

I responded really quickly to TRT . I would not exactly call my feelings anxiety....I would more say what I am feeling is waves of energy. I am sure exercise will calm it down, and level things out.

Here is what I noticed after my TRT. (running log)
1st Day: In the Evening, Deeper Mental Concentration. Could Feel Something Phasing in, and out. Just could not put my finger on it.

2nd Day: Awoke, Got out of bed, noticed my legs felt stronger, not weak like usual, more coordination. Looked outside, WOW colors are much brighter, crisp, sharper vision. Use to see glare fog like coming off of lights, now I dont. Still feeling something Phasing in, and out. Notice big change in internal temprature...No more Hot Flashes, and chills....Night sweats gone.

3rd Day: Awake, Legs feeling Better, stronger. Not dragged out. Awake, with energy instead of feeling week/tired. Now I really know what was phasing in, and out like waves. It is my body regaining its energy. Huge Appetite increase, feel my body actually getting energized from the food intake. Use to when I ate it would make me feel bad, and extremely tired. Now feel good/satisfied after eating, with increase of energy. 

4th Day: Awake, taking less time to wake up. Walk past the mirror, Wow notice extreme growth of facial hair, mustache darker. More mental clarity. Not tired in the evening, fully energized, could go without sleep if I had to. Still feeling waves of energy Phasing in. Appetite picking up more, eating good solid meals now, stomach problems are gone.

5th Day:This is the 5th Day: Now even taking less time to wake up. My Red heeler use to jump up, and bounce off of me in the mornings knocking me against the wall, he is happy I am up. Now when he jumps, and bounces off me, I am steady as a rock, and he is deflected.

6th Day: Early Morning awake 5:30am, grab a cup of java.... Mind just goes into hyper mode, start thinking to myself (Deep Thinking) , then talking to my wife about technical stuff I have forgot about. I had my shoulder reconstructed, due to an injury in the Army. It messed up a major artery on the left side. During surgery they had to extremely lower my body temperature to slow my system down for protection (long surgery) The messed up Artery was secondary to the injury. Anyway prior to this I had retired from the Army, and went back to college. I ended up being in the top 10 of computer engineers, on the cutting edge of the technology, it was natural to me. No BS I was highly respected, friendly person, never talked lingo over anyone head. Kids from the college, in the computer field was in line to work for me, just so they could have it on their resume. I did hire them, payed them, and even bought their lunch.

After surgery I lost that portion of my memory, I did not know immediately. Memory loss is tricky, if you lost it how are you to know. Sure I knew I went to college, etc, etc....although, I did not know I had lost it, until I was offered a job for 75 bucks an hour from an old friend that knows me very well. He outlined the the job. I started reaching into my mind, and my technical info was gone, blank,zip.... It was scary!!! devastated me...I had kids to feed. 


Ok wanted to give some back ground to better understand. I am not saying poof I have my memory back, but I am remembering things that I thought was lost. With this going on I will prob go into a rant from time to time, just because of the flood of info, so hang in there.

Also, I understand more as to why TRT should be done on a weekly basis. Now I am on a 2 week program because of my drive. I am in the process of switching to the weekly TRT. Weekly is more of a level treatment, and not a rollercoaster ride. 

Day 7: Mood was not real good last night, was kinda worried that the decline would be like falling off a cliff. Feel better this morning now know that it is a slow decline. I am def getting on the weekly program, this every 2 week is not good. Now in the decline, and awoke early because of soreness at my old injury sites. Regardless will still be using the elliptical, just enough to raise my heart rate daily. Starting on day 15 I will increase my exercise.

----------


## Machdiesel

Yes I experienced this, I believe it was due to high estrogen. Get your estrogen in check then see how you feel

----------

